# Nanny



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

We're taking on a woman as a fulltime live in. Her current sponsor - whose visa is issued in Dubai - has cancelled in the past couple of days and we are now going to Abu Dhabi to get her sponsored off the back of my residency. Trouble is I can't get a clear picture of the process to sponsor in this situation nor do I know all the docs etc.. Any clues? Thanks as always!


----------

